# 100% Whole Grain Bread



## vanessa5691 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just bought a loaf of "Nature's Own 100% Whole Grain." I swear it looks and tastes exactly the same as regular wheat bread... how good is this bread?
http://www.naturesownbread.com/NAT_Varieties/Variety.cfm?CategoryID=8&ProductID=17


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2006)

This one looks better http://www.naturesownbread.com/NAT_Varieties/Variety.cfm?CategoryID=8&ProductID=288


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 26, 2006)

My diet consists of whole grain bread for about 55%. Sadly.

It's good stuff though. Make a sandwich of it with tomatoes, lettuce, cheese, eggs and ham and you're all set.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 26, 2006)

bread = bad


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

Slightly off topic. But, at work last night I was thinking about the time my mother asked me a question at the dinner table when I was a child once. I was chewing a piece of meat as she inquired. As she and the family awaited an answer, I crammed some bread into my mouth and continued chewing.

Well, she got all hysterical because she interpreted this as ignoring her.. she was bi-polar and prone to fits of rage - and a terrible cook.

What I was trying to do was break down the tough meat with something in the bread that tends to do this (enzymes?) - in order to be able to reply quickly.

Funny, when I look back. Not a Norman Rockwell family I grew up in.

What chemical reaction was taking place?


BTW - Post made me think of a PS Entry I did for Worth 1000 a while back:
http://www.worth1000.com/view.asp?entry=225285&display=photoshop


----------



## vanessa5691 (Nov 26, 2006)

slightly off topic??


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> bread = bad



I'm not sure if you're serious or not, but I disagree.  I think the majority of breads out there have unnecessary ingredients and tend to be overly processed, but there are also plenty of viable bread products available.  I probably wouldn't make it a huge portion of your carbohydrate intake, but some bread is certainly acceptable.

You have to remember, the difference between a bodybuilding competition diet and a diet intended to get someone to a healthy/attractive body fat level are two different stories.


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't eat much bread. I've never been a _bread person_. Has nothing to do w/ bodybuilding for me.

I do however have to have 3 thick pieces of Texas Toast, smothered in butter... along w/ my steak, icecream float, baked potato blanketed w/ a pound of cheese and everything else possibly objectionable, orange jello w/ mandarin oranges... and salad w/ _processed simulated meat_.

I'm hungry... you guys are too tough!


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 26, 2006)

man.. i thoguht this kind of bread was good.. i have 4 slices of it everyday


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> man.. i thoguht this kind of bread was good.. i have 4 slices of it everyday



It's a lot better than the _Merita Whiter Than White Can Be I grew up with. I'm a very white guy, too!

Don't let these guys freak you out. How do you make a sandwich without bread anyhow? Duh.

BTW - "Gardetto" makes those chrispy rye chips you used to pick out of the mix. "Special Request". I don't have to throw the pretzels in the aquarium anymore! Yep, I'm throwing all that sodium to my poor community fish.


BTW - "Merita" still has the I-85 sign I used to see when I could first see... early 1960s, Charlotte, NC._


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2006)

I like bread myself. I have been getting Pepperidge Farms Oat Bread. Seems to be the best thing I can find locally. Sometimes I get organic bread.


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I like bread myself. I have been getting Pepperidge Farms Oat Bread. Seems to be the best thing I can find locally. Sometimes I get organic bread.



As a grocery retailer... I've noticed a "slight downward" trend in the sales of the bandwagon's so-called "Organic" product. Thank God! Some that once sold are sitting on the shelves rotting now. Many are being discontinued. 

This trend got old fast! LOL

What's the next new old idea?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 26, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I like bread myself. I have been getting Pepperidge Farms Oat Bread. Seems to be the best thing I can find locally. Sometimes I get organic bread.



It has High Fructose Corn Syrup in it.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> As a grocery retailer... I've noticed a "slight downward" trend in the sales of the bandwagon's so-called "Organic" product. Thank God! Some that once sold are sitting on the shelves rotting now. Many are being discontinued.
> 
> This trend got old fast! LOL
> 
> What's the next new old idea?




I don't buy many organic products. But the nutritional value of organic bread is better, I believe. Also, I have not found any real organic bread in any local stores anyway. As far as I am aware, real organic bread has to be kept frozen until purchased. I believe the big difference is that it don't have any preservatives in it. Which the bread I usually get has less than 2%, I think... Which is not a big deal.

All I can say is I follow a fairly good diet, have a lower percentage of body fat than the majority out there, and I'm eating, at least, 2X better than a majority of people twice my age. I'm not going to worry about eating bread...


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I don't buy many organic products. But the nutritional value of organic bread is better, I believe. Also, I have not found any real organic bread in any local stores anyway. As far as I am aware, real organic bread has to be kept frozen until purchased. I believe the big difference is that it don't have any preservatives in it. Which the bread I usually get has less than 2%, I think... Which is not a big deal.
> 
> All I can say is I follow a fairly good diet, have a lower percentage of body fat than the majority out there, and I'm eating, at least, 2X better than a majority of people twice my age. I'm not going to worry about eating bread...



The largest difference between so-called "organic products" and otherwise is the price. _Preservatives_ have never been scribed as a cause on anyone's certificate of death. Many others things to be concerned about before that.

We all eat bread... if you're choosing the best consumer whole grain product you can find at your grocery retailer - you've done all you need to do.

I dislike when people put to fine a point on dietary matters here. Don't eliminate processed grain products... unless you feel the need to eat unprocessed grain straight from the farmer's field. Geesh!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> The largest difference between so-called "organic products" and otherwise is the price. _Preservatives_ have never been scribed as a cause on anyone's certificate of death. Many others things to be concerned about before that.
> 
> We all eat bread... if you're choosing the best consumer whole grain product you can find at your grocery retailer - you've done all you need to do.
> 
> I dislike when people put to fine a point on dietary matters here. Don't eliminate processed grain products... unless you feel the need to eat unprocessed grain straight from the farmer's field. Geesh!



True. I think the main issue was with pestisides, growth hormones, etc...


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 26, 2006)

vortrit said:


> True. I think the main issue was with pestisides, growth hormones, etc...




Life Expectancy continues to grow, despite these "newfound revelations" that almost all of us ignor as the "fashion of the day". Just a trend.

And honestly, since I can't force myself to consciously take growth hormones... I hope all those bloated chickens I'm eating are giving my testosterone level a nice kick!

Pesticides... I probably got 10 years of consumer food dosage of toxin chasing that waterbug last week with a can of raid. I grew up before DDT was eliminated... I'm a dead man walkin'.

This is silly.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Life Expectancy continues to grow, despite these "newfound revelations" that almost all of us ignor as the "fashion of the day". Just a trend.
> 
> And honestly, since I can't force myself to consciously take growth hormones... I hope all those bloated chickens I'm eating are giving my testosterone level a nice kick!
> 
> ...



True. I don't worry about it much anymore.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Life Expectancy continues to grow, despite these "newfound revelations" that almost all of us ignor as the "fashion of the day". Just a trend.
> 
> And honestly, since I can't force myself to consciously take growth hormones... I hope all those bloated chickens I'm eating are giving my testosterone level a nice kick!
> 
> ...



Yeah, but at the same time your chance of getting cancer is 2500% higher than it was at the turn of the century.  Also, quality of life is a factor, not just the length of life.  I do my best to keep unnecessary ingredients out of my food.  I don't think it's going to hurt.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, but at the same time your chance of getting cancer is 2500% higher than it was at the turn of the century.  Also, quality of life is a factor, not just the length of life.  I do my best to keep unnecessary ingredients out of my food.  I don't think it's going to hurt.




I was actually thinking about that later... About the cancer.

Also, a lot of the organic foods I get I buy in bulk because they are sold in bulk at the health food store, and therefore are actually cheaper than stuff I could get in the regular store. For example, it cost me about $2.99 for a box of Quacker Oat Bran (16 oz.) I bought a bag at Akins Heath Food Store for $2.50 and it was 32 oz. I think nuts are cheaper too. I also bought some organic buckwheat pancake mix (eating one right now) last time I was there. I don't remember how much it cost, but it was cheap.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 28, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I was actually thinking about that later... About the cancer.
> 
> Also, a lot of the organic foods I get I buy in bulk because they are sold in bulk at the health food store, and therefore are actually cheaper than stuff I could get in the regular store. For example, it cost me about $2.99 for a box of Quacker Oat Bran (16 oz.) I bought a bag at Akins Heath Food Store for $2.50 and it was 32 oz. I think nuts are cheaper too. I also bought some organic buckwheat pancake mix (eating one right now) last time I was there. I don't remember how much it cost, but it was cheap.



Wow, I wish I knew where a cheap organic store was.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 28, 2006)

> I don't eat much bread. I've never been a bread person. Has nothing to do w/ bodybuilding for me.
> 
> I do however have to have 3 thick pieces of Texas Toast, smothered in butter... along w/ my steak, icecream float, baked potato blanketed w/ a pound of cheese and everything else possibly objectionable, orange jello w/ mandarin oranges... and salad w/ processed simulated meat.
> 
> I'm hungry... you guys are too tough!



Jim you're making me count the minutes to my refeed day...


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, but at the same time your chance of getting cancer is 2500% higher than it was at the turn of the century.  Also, quality of life is a factor, not just the length of life.  I do my best to keep unnecessary ingredients out of my food.  I don't think it's going to hurt.



Actually your chance of them diagnosing it as cancer is 2500% higher.  I think it is actually less common now - that is if you are comparing people of the same age.  You can't look at a 45 year old who dies of 'old age' in 1900 and compare them to an 85 year old in 2006 that dies of cancer.  It's hard to compare 1900 deaths to today.  People just didn't live long enough to get cancer.

Give me cancer at 85 over dying in a mine at 25...


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 28, 2006)

People did not die of old age at 45 in 1900, the average lifespan of 45 takes into account the countless youth that died from poverty back in those days.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 28, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> People did not die of old age at 45 in 1900, the average lifespan of 45 takes into account the countless youth that died from poverty back in those days.




That may be the case, but people did not live as long back then

Compare the numbers

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0005140.html


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought this one today because they were out of Oat bread. It has 0 grams of sugar.

http://www.naturesownbread.com/NAT_Varieties/Variety.cfm?CategoryID=8&ProductID=16


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2006)

HFCS is pretty high on the ingredient list.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> HFCS is pretty high on the ingredient list.



Sorry. That was the wrong one. It was this one.

http://www.naturesownbread.com/NAT_Varieties/Variety.cfm?CategoryID=8&ProductID=14


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2006)

Which is why I would suggest something like: this stuff.


----------

